# Dites au revoir... faites coucou...



## WebOliver (8 Mai 2005)

... à Pitchoune et au Squal...  :love: Ils se sont envolés pour New York aujourd'hui à midi. 















Bye-bye. 





LeSqual avait l'air enchanté... mais heureusement, il avait emmené un peu de divertissement avec lui.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Mai 2005)




----------



## Nioube (8 Mai 2005)

saleté d'aéroport non-fumeur


----------



## energizer (8 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2005)

Bon chemin


----------



## macxe (8 Mai 2005)

pk ils partent? ils ont le mal de France?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mai 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> ils ont le mal de France?


 
Non, de Suisse.


----------



## Nioube (8 Mai 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> pk ils partent? ils ont le mal de France?


si un suisse a mal de france il peut... enfin nan


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... à Pitchoune et au Squal...  :love: Ils se sont envolés pour New York aujourd'hui à midi.


  



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>


Belle photo


----------



## Lio70 (8 Mai 2005)

Bon voyage au Squal et Pitchoune! J'espère qu'ils vont bien en profiter. 
Moi, New York, c'est prévu en septembre (je ne serai d'ailleurs pas à l'Expo de Paris  )


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Mai 2005)

Moi en septembre j'ai prévu l'Expo de Paris (je ne serais d'ailleurs pas à NewYork  )


----------



## energizer (8 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi en septembre j'ai prévu l'Expo de Paris (je ne serais d'ailleurs pas à NewYork  )



you are attendu de foot ferme


----------



## azéron (8 Mai 2005)

Ou je serais en septembre? Ca dépendra de si je gagne à euromillions  (oups trahit )
Enfin vu les probabilités, certainement à l'AppleExpo.

 pitchoune et le squal! 

 bon voyage


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mai 2005)

Alors, ils sont bien arrivé ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mai 2005)




----------



## Pierrou (8 Mai 2005)

au revoir les gens !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ils sont bien arrivé ?



Ils arrivent dans un peu plus d'une heure.  Pour suivre leur vol...  Compagnie: Swiss, vol 22.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2005)

*bon sejour les amoureux*  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ils arrivent dans un peu plus d'une heure.  Pour suivre leur vol...  Compagnie: Swiss, vol 22.



J'imagine que W.B. sera là pour les accueillir.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mai 2005)

bon voyage....


----------



## azéron (8 Mai 2005)

stook

Il fait humide en bas tu ne trouve pas :love: 

@ demain


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mai 2005)

un peu humide...mais bon, on s'y fait bien......


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine que W.B. sera là pour les accueillir.



Ils doivent avoir atterris là.


----------



## Macounette (8 Mai 2005)

Bonnes vacances.


----------



## Pitchoune (9 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous!

Merci pour vos messages. Nous sommes bien arrivés. On a profité de la journée pour aller à l'Empire State Building, au Macy's (plus grand magasin du monde  ), Bryant Park, Grand Central, Chrysler building, et balade.

L'une des premières pub que l'on a vue en arrivant à Manhattan était celle de l'iPod Shuffle! D'ailleurs, tout le monde se promène avec son iPod accroché aux oreilles.

Des photos suivront!

Bonne soirée à tous!

Deux Suisse à Big Apple


----------



## Pitchoune (9 Mai 2005)

Comme promis, voici les premières photos

LeSqual n'a pas perdu ses habitudes






Le voyage avec Swiss s'est très bien passé






Là, c'est chez notre ami. Bon, c'est pas vraiment son appart, mais la salle commune (ou l'on déjeune. Et y a un billard  )






Bon, c'est vrai, ce matin, j'ai eu un peu de la peine à le sortir dans la rue, lui faire découvrir la vraie ville (jusqu'à maintenant, il n'avait pas vu plus grand que Lausanne  )






Popol attitude en redescendant de l'Empire State Building par les escaliers (bon, seulement les 6 premiers étages pour gagner du temps)






Là, c'est le bâtiment ou on habite






Demain, je pense que ce sera plus facile de sortir LeSqual, vu le nombre de bières inconnues qu'il a vu aujourd'hui et qu'il boira demain :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

Salut Pitchoune 

Merci pour les photos, on voit que même à NYC vous gardez tjrs la popol attitude, c'est bien 

Profitez-en bien, c'est une ville unique au monde qu'il me tarde de visiter à nouveau 

À bientôt!


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

bonne vacance à vous

profitez bien de la grosse pomme


----------



## iMax (9 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

>



Oh, on distingue un bout de Mustang GT au second plan :rateau: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

*éclatez vous*


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est le bâtiment ou on habite




Comme y se la pètent...   :love:   

Amusez-vous bien!


----------



## Pitchoune (12 Mai 2005)

Plein de bisous a vous tous depuis l'apple store de soho!

C'est beau! Je veux tout acheter  :love:


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> apple store de soho



Ça me rappelle des souvenirs  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Plein de bisous a vous tous depuis l'apple store de soho!
> 
> C'est beau! Je veux tout acheter  :love:



Oublie pas de te délogguer en partant.


----------



## sofiping (13 Mai 2005)

Je voudrais bien savoir pourquoi personne ne m'a dit qu'il faut un passeport SÉCURISÉ pour passer aux USA ..... alors du coup je me retrouve a 11 jours de mon départ pour San Francisco - Minneapolis avec un passeport qui n'est pas valable et une emploiyée de mairie qui remue ciel et terre pour me procurer ce P**** de passeport en régle   
c'est un peu chaud ..... De toute façon si je l'ai pas .... j'y vais qu'a même :mouais:  :casse:


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oublie pas de te délogguer en partant.



Pas de soucis, on s'est délogué! 

Et pour ceux qui se demandent encore ce qu'on a fait aujourd'hui, voici un petit film de notre journée!

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Spyro (13 Mai 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ceux qui se demandent encore ce qu'on a fait aujourd'hui, voici un petit film de notre journée!
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous



LeSqual dans un AppleStore.   Tout arrive. Ça existe de la bière à la pomme?   

Bonne nuit aussi.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais bien savoir pourquoi personne ne m'a dit qu'il faut un passeport SÉCURISÉ pour passer aux USA ..... alors du coup je me retrouve a 11 jours de mon départ pour San Francisco - Minneapolis avec un passeport qui n'est pas valable et une emploiyée de mairie qui remue ciel et terre pour me procurer ce P**** de passeport en régle
> c'est un peu chaud ..... De toute façon si je l'ai pas .... j'y vais qu'a même :mouais:  :casse:


tu r'gardes jamais la tèlè  ?


----------



## sofiping (13 Mai 2005)

T'as raison Superketmo , faut que j'arrete de regarder Derrick ...... merci Super , tu m'as ouvert les yeux


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Pas de soucis, on s'est délogué!
> 
> Et pour ceux qui se demandent encore ce qu'on a fait aujourd'hui, voici un petit film de notre journée!
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous



Super le film, particulièrement la BO. Oubliez pas d'aller faire un tour du côté de Greenwich Village, avec une p'tite séance de shopping dans eight'th street, et un peu d'oxygène vers Sheridan square, sans compter les "banks" avec vue sur Hoboken de l'autre côté de l'Hudson.


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Pas de soucis, on s'est délogué!
> 
> Et pour ceux qui se demandent encore ce qu'on a fait aujourd'hui, voici un petit film de notre journée!
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous


 super sympa comme film

C'est pas en face qu'on verrait des initiatives pareil, j'adore l'esprit mac 

Et macG bien sûr


----------



## macelene (14 Mai 2005)

:love: :love: à vous deux...  ici  LA before Avignon...  :style:   à vous Nueva York


----------



## Nephou (14 Mai 2005)

hello, je débarquerai à 12 h15 :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Mai 2005)

Aujourd'hui, on était à Brooklyn. On a visité la Brooklyn Brewery et j'ai trop bu


----------



## NightWalker (15 Mai 2005)

Super le film... vous avez de la chance.................  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Pas de soucis, on s'est délogué!
> 
> Et pour ceux qui se demandent encore ce qu'on a fait aujourd'hui, voici un petit film de notre journée!
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous




Héhé très sympa mais trop court, beaucoup trop court.   :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Mai 2005)

Already our last full day in NY... after that, we fly back home, arriving at approximately 8 am on Wednesday. I'm writing in English for Webo, as he seems to prefer talking English than French  

The "Galerie" of our vacations will follow soon. In fact, I could even do this on the plane, so it would be ready when we arrive in Switzerland.

Today, we are going to the MoMA (Museum of Modern Art), then down to Soho and Chinatown (and we'll maybe stop by the Apple Store... again).

Hope all is well for you, that you had lots of fun in Avignon...

Well, I'm gonna prepare myself for this last (  ) hard day of walking and visiting and walking and shopping and walking and walking.

Cheers, Pitchoune


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Already our last full day in NY... after that, we fly back home, arriving at approximately 8 am on Wednesday. I'm writing in English for Webo, as he seems to prefer talking English than French
> 
> The "Galerie" of our vacations will follow soon. In fact, I could even do this on the plane, so it would be ready when we arrive in Switzerland.
> 
> ...



salut, la Ptichoune, et un bonjour au Squal.....

ps: on dirait ton frere dans le texte...


----------



## iMax (16 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> I'm writing in English for Webo, as he seems to prefer talking English than French


----------



## NightWalker (16 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Already our last full day in NY... after that, we fly back home, arriving at approximately 8 am on Wednesday. I'm writing in English for Webo, as he seems to prefer talking English than French
> 
> The "Galerie" of our vacations will follow soon. In fact, I could even do this on the plane, so it would be ready when we arrive in Switzerland.
> 
> ...




Well, have a nice flight back home...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Already our last full day in NY... after that, we fly back home, arriving at approximately 8 am on Wednesday. I'm writing in English for Webo, as he seems to prefer talking English than French
> 
> The "Galerie" of our vacations will follow soon. In fact, I could even do this on the plane, so it would be ready when we arrive in Switzerland.
> 
> ...



Ok, are you ready ? Is the paperbag on your knee ? Right ! have a good flight !


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Mai 2005)

Coucou!

Nous re-sommes a l'apple store!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> 
> Nous re-sommes a l'apple store!



Ils vous ont loués une chambre ?


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ils vous ont loués une chambre ?


 
Une chambre à l'AppleSore, le rêve :love:

Des macs au réveil, sous la douche...


----------



## Spyro (16 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> 
> Nous re-sommes a l'apple store!


Re coucou    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (17 Mai 2005)

Bon, voilà, c'est fini. Je vais faire ma valise, peut-être me balader une dernière fois, et après: retour à la maison   

Bonne journée (ou après-midi pour vous) à tous


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voilà, c'est fini. Je vais faire ma valise, peut-être me balader une dernière fois, et après: retour à la maison
> 
> Bonne journée (ou après-midi pour vous) à tous


 Pitchoune 
Bon voyage de retour pour vous deux.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2005)

... You might have laughed if I told you
You might have hidden A frown
You might have succeeded in changing me
I might have been turned around

It's easier to leave than to be left behind
Leaving was never my proud
Leaving New York, never easy
I saw the light fading out...​
 Bon voyage de retour.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voilà, c'est fini. Je vais faire ma valise, peut-être me balader une dernière fois, et après: retour à la maison
> 
> Bonne journée (ou après-midi pour vous) à tous





bon retour !!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (17 Mai 2005)

Merci à tous!

Je suis toute nostalgique. Je vais aller me balader un moment encore dans les rues de NY. Mais seule, LeSqual en a marre de marcher 

A +


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Mai 2005)

vous n'etes pas meme pas venu me saluer... je traine du cote du Bronx...
tant pis ! une prochaine fois...
donc si d'ici septembre d'autres Macgeens sont a NYC, Welcome !!!
quant a l'apple store, j'y passe une fois tous les 15 jours...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> vous n'etes pas meme pas venu me saluer... je traine du cote du Bronx...
> tant pis ! une prochaine fois...
> donc si d'ici septembre d'autres Macgeens sont a NYC, Welcome !!!
> quant a l'apple store, j'y passe une fois tous les 15 jours...



Ça montre qu'il ne faut jamais faire confiance à un suisse s'il n'est pas banquier et qu'ils ont passé leur temps à new-york à poster sur macgé


----------



## Pitchoune (17 Mai 2005)

Et voilà! Maintenant, on est à l'aéroport!

A tout bientôt


----------



## iMax (17 Mai 2005)

JFK ??

J'avais vachement mal dormi sur le sol de cet aéroport... 

J'y avais passé 13h lors de la panne de courant de 2003


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'y avais passé 13h lors de la panne de courant de 2003



Dans toutes les bonnes combines, iMax...


----------



## iMax (17 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans toutes les bonnes combines, iMax...



Pfff... me parle pas de ça, j'étais dans un lift de l'Empire State Building quand ça a sauté...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2005)

Bon, hop... c'est l'heure d'aller chercher Pitchoune, LeSqual & ses bières.    :love: 


_Si vous voulez viendre... c'est à 9h30 dans le hall des arrivées de l'aéroport de Genève..._


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2005)

Voilà... ils sont de retour .  Avec pleins de souvenirs et de photos dans leurs valises.  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2005)

Y a un truc qui cloche, il a pas l'air saoul


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2005)

MODERATEUR ! Il va falloir renommer ce thread, maintenant ça devrait-être *Dites bonjour... faites coucou...*   

EDIT : Les photos souvenir ! Les photos souvenir !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a un truc qui cloche, il a pas l'air saoul



Non, il avait plutôt l'air de sortir du lit...   :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà... ils sont de retour .  Avec pleins de souvenirs et de photos dans leurs valises.  :love:



En tout cas, LeSqual, il est "Popol attitude compatible" sur la photo !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2005)

il a même la couleur "admin"


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà... ils sont de retour .  Avec pleins de souvenirs et de photos dans leurs valises.  :love:


  sympa, le film de l'atterissage, mais il fait pas beau en suisse :mouais:

Bon retour à vous deux


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il a même la couleur "admin"


Non, il faudrait un vert plus clair 

Mais c'est sûrement le bronzage et avec le temps (suisse)... ça passera


----------



## Spyro (18 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non, il faudrait un vert plus clair


:mouais:  admin on a dit, pas modo


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  admin on a dit, pas modo


J'avais bien compris 

C'était juste histoire de détourner le sujet, sur le temps suisse 

Cela dit, j'ai déjà vu plus rouge


----------



## Macounette (18 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai que le temps ici est méga-merdique aujourd'hui.  pluie, vent et max 10°C à tout casser. 

Sinon, welcome back, Pitchoune et LeSqual  on attend les photos ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

*Ouais ça changera d'Avignon !!!

Mais j'me comprends...*


----------



## Macounette (18 Mai 2005)

jaloux. 

allez, zou, madame t'attend.


----------



## macelene (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais ça changera d'Avignon !!!
> 
> *



_      jaloux... _


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _      jaloux... _



Vieille !!!


----------



## macelene (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vieille !!!



Arfff © t'as pas pu t'empêcher de mater les photos...!!!     Vieux...!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

Tu sais je n'avais pas besoin du tout des photos pour me faire une idée.

Vraiment pas du tout.


----------



## Pitchoune (19 Mai 2005)

Aaah! Ça va mieux. J'ai dormi 12 heures cette nuit (+ deux fois une heure hier après-midi...) :sleep: 

Pour les photos, ça va venir. je vais faire une sélection je pense, j'ai 570 photos...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

12 h??? Lesquonce est un petit bras


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Mai 2005)

Ça y est! Mes photos sont en lignes!

Edit: tien, c'est mon 500e message!


----------



## valoriel (22 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est! Mes photos sont en lignes!


Super sympas 

Vous avez eu beau temps? Cela devait être super 

Enfin, merci pour les photos


----------



## Macounette (22 Mai 2005)

Superbes photos  c'est comme si on y était !


----------



## NightWalker (22 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est! Mes photos sont en lignes!


Elles sont huachement sympa tes photos... rhâââââ


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

mais que est qu'il a a bouder le squale ?   








  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:






ps : marrre d'editer, c'est celle ci la foto
http://homepage.mac.com/detfor/sophie/menuvacances/newyork05/pages/page_5.html


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Papa !

Quoi encore ?

C'est quoi un boulot d'merde ?

Ta gueule et frotte !


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2005)

superbe    :love:     il a l'air curieux cet animal...   ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2005)

C'eut été celle ci


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2005)

cucu


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cucu



Tu te prends pour Jauni à l'idée ?


----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2005)

ils sont rentrés ! 
Visiblement tout s'est bien passé, leSquale a survécu au voyage et les images sont en ligne...

La suite éventuelle dans "postez vos plus belles photos".


----------

